# My not so traditional Thanksgiving meal.



## kungpao (Nov 28, 2013)

http://imgur.com/a/fbnmM

Thanks to Mano for this awesome Duck Ballontine and The Food Lab for the batter recipe for the korean fried chicken. Hope everyone had a great holiday, this forum has helped me become a much better home cook.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 29, 2013)

That looks like a very nice meal!

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 29, 2013)

slice of pizza for me and later the worst version of carbonara in my life. I walked away from it, left a big tip for the waitress because, of the conversation but, am never going to eat there again. It was all bad, I mean really bad.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 29, 2013)

Had a traditional dinner at a friends' place with turkey, mashed potatoes, roasted root veggies, brussel sprouts, cranberries and salad. A few pies for dessert. What I had not known: my friends had a few turkeys done the Hawaiian kalua style, i.e. in an imu = large earth oven. They do this as a fund raiser every year on the east coast of the island, an earth oven large enough for 500 turkeys. Fired up until the wood has burned and heated the stones, and then covered with banana leaves and stalks over night. One of them was a bit dry, the other one excellent. The third one went straight into the freezer.

Stefan


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 29, 2013)

Kung, Looks nice, did you deep fry the D. Ballontine?




kungpao said:


> http://imgur.com/a/fbnmM
> 
> Thanks to Mano for this awesome Duck Ballontine and The Food Lab for the batter recipe for the korean fried chicken. Hope everyone had a great holiday, this forum has helped me become a much better home cook.


----------



## kungpao (Nov 29, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Kung, Looks nice, did you deep fry the D. Ballontine?



Nope, this was put onto the big green egg at 375f for about 40 mins and then cranked up to 600f to crisp the skin at the end.


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 29, 2013)

Non-traditional Thanksgivings are the best, well played!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 29, 2013)

Awesome, right down to the "pumpkin and herb" butter!


----------

